
The unheralded success of flyover states - jseliger
https://www.curbed.com/2018/10/18/17995272/jobs-heartland-midwest-economy-brookings-institution
======
alexnewman
I really wish people would stop calling them flyover states. Hiring from the
middle of the country is part of my silicon valley startups secret weapons

